

I just deleted all of my music - acdanger
http://www.npr.org/blogs/allsongs/2012/05/28/153862651/i-just-deleted-all-my-music-pt-1

======
jerhewet
> I am going to trust in the cloud, where my library now lives.

Relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4138624>

------
lostlogin
I suppose it depends what happens next, because as it downloads what you play,
he may not notice a cloud outage even if he listens to his music

